# Snubian due June 10th - but ligaments are still normal!



## NorthArrow (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm beginning to wonder if Ellie is just fat and happy rather than pregnant. This would be her second freshening and she just looks dry with no udder development though she does have a big belly. I never got to send blood in for pregnancy check. Her ligaments are normal still with two days left to go and I thought they'd be looser by now. We'll find out in a few days!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You really can't trust ligaments. They can come and go or not go till birth. Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How long was she in with the buck?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I feel for you. I've had goats that I was waiting on and SURE were pregnant who weren't. SO disappointing. I've also had does I was sure didn't take who kidded.


----------



## NorthArrow (Jun 6, 2018)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> How long was she in with the buck?


Was hand bred. I led the buck to her and let them go til I saw three successful covers. She was still flagging the next day so I repeated the breeding again and then she seemed to settle


----------



## NorthArrow (Jun 6, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> You really can't trust ligaments. They can come and go or not go till birth. Good luck!


She's throwing me off because my pure Nubians always get real mushy in the week before kidding. We'll see soon!


----------



## NorthArrow (Jun 6, 2018)

In the kidding stall with Ellie - she has just pawed the ground and laid down. I believe I saw babies kicking themselves into position on her right side. She seems restless. This is either the beginning of early labor or she is faking me out, lol.

Stay posted!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## NorthArrow (Jun 6, 2018)

Her due date (yesterday) has come and gone. I checked in on her every few hours with no progression. Around midnight to really early this AM, her ligaments finally feel totally lost and she is beginning to udder up. Still no discharge noted. This is driving me crazy. No pushing, just minor contractions every few hours. 
I tried to sleep in the barn for a while but could not get comfortable. This is the first doe I’ve ever had go over her due date


----------



## NorthArrow (Jun 6, 2018)

Note to self - must invest in a barn monitor LOL


----------



## NorthArrow (Jun 6, 2018)

She kidded with a single doe kid today! I had went to run errands and when I came home there was a clean baby already nursing. She is such a good mother.


----------



## Nicole Lydia (Mar 16, 2018)

What a gorgeous baby and happy looking mother! Did she eventually bag up? Happy to hear that they are both doing great.


----------



## NorthArrow (Jun 6, 2018)

Nicole Lydia said:


> What a gorgeous baby and happy looking mother! Did she eventually bag up? Happy to hear that they are both doing great.


Thank you! She bagged up around 4:00 this morning


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute!! Congrats


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

AW, she's adorable!!!


----------



## Alex Kimoto (Dec 16, 2017)

So cute!


----------

